# Canadian Supreme Court Building V. U.S. Supreme Court Building



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Although the Candian Supreme Court looks good, in a lot of shots it looks like it is standing all by itself and away from the rest of Ottowa, while the US Supreme Court seems to be with rest of Washington.


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

I must agree. Our cousins to the south have the better building.

Can't win 'em all!


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Washington D.C. is meant to represent that Strong democraic tradition from ancient Greece and Rome. This building to me fully represents that.\
America fully represents that for 231 years !

Both beutifull and they serve there country well!


----------



## K85 (Aug 23, 2006)

Canadian.

Based on that I have been given a very exclusive tour there, and participated in a mock trial. The layout is beautiful, though the front could be a little more intimidating. I love how clear the front looks though in terms of open space, and the surrounding area is amazing.

the us one, mhee, overplayed. all their buildings look alike.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

K85 said:


> Canadian.
> 
> Based on that I have been given a very exclusive tour there, and participated in a mock trial. The layout is beautiful, though the front could be a little more intimidating. I love how clear the front looks though in terms of open space, and the surrounding area is amazing.
> 
> the us one, mhee, overplayed. all their buildings look alike.


DUH THERE SUPPOSE 2.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello,i voted for the U.S Supreme Court.Althought the Canadian Supreme court is very beautiful as well,i think those Corinthian columns are amazing as is the rest of the temple-like- building:happy: -hello from Greece.


----------



## K85 (Aug 23, 2006)

redspork02 said:


> DUH THERE SUPPOSE 2.


perhaps if you posted in a manner more suited to an adult than a 2nd grader, I would not ignore your post.


----------



## Jano (Aug 5, 2004)

Canadian


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

K85 said:


> perhaps if you posted in a manner more suited to an adult than a 2nd grader, I would not ignore your post.



Maybe I would have had a better answer for you......but then I saw your avatar pic, and i thought you were to busy grabing your balls......lol...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I've always liked the Canadian building. The US one is nice, but there's a lot of buildings like that around it.


----------



## K85 (Aug 23, 2006)

redspork02 said:


> Maybe I would have had a better answer for you......but then I saw your avatar pic, and i thought you were to busy grabing your balls......lol...


what?:weird: 

seriously, stop responding with stupid comments like that.


----------

